# Big Kaby Lake 2009



## catfishhoge

Kaby Lake Ontario Fly in trip is in the planning stage for July 3rd to July 10th, 2009. This is the third trip for M-S.com to Kaby Kabins. Anyone interested or may have questions feel free to ask. Not sure of exact cost's at this point, info will be added as time passes. Plenty of time so give it some thought and lets see how many we can get on board!

Rick

Here is a link to our last trip!
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=164745&highlight=Kaby+Lake


----------



## FIJI

was just thinking about starting a thread like this



I'm In (at least for now) 

To be fair...I added photo evidence of who to follow on the lake !!


----------



## catfishhoge

Mike,

You are the one to follow! You are responsible for turning this place on to us four years ago and have like 100 years of trips to Kaby Kabins under your belt. Heck, I would bet you are on a first name basis with the majority of fish up there! Anyway, thanks again for sharing the place with us.

Rick

Here is a link to the results of our last trip!

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=191717&highlight=Kaby+Kabins


----------



## BrookyDan

Sign me up Rick.That was best fishing we have had.


----------



## 1wildchild

It was a good time for sure! Things are up in the air right now, more trip plans than money :lol::lol::lol:. I sure would like to go back though.


----------



## BrookyDan

*From **08/07/2008** to **07/02/2009** is 329 days. to fly into Kaby Kabins*
*O **CANADA*


----------



## bowhuntingrules

Count me in, but I have 3 conditions.

#1- Mike (Fiji) has to bring and wear his Gortons fisherman outfit. :lol:










#2- I get to see more sunsets like this.










#3- I get to catch more of these.










and these










It looks good for me to join you guys next year and hopefully it will be as productive and fun as the last time I went.


John


----------



## catfishhoge

Mike & John, 

Nice to see you both back on the list! We have four now and I will be mailing in my deposit to lock in a "first out" position. 

Early list is; Brooky Dan, Fiji, Bowhuntingrules and Catfishhoge.

Anyone with questions?


----------



## trouttime

Hey Rick, you can add me to the list as well, PM me your address and I will send you the deposit. This is an awesome trip that everyone should try at least once, cant wait to get back there guys!!!! :woohoo1:


----------



## catfishhoge

SWEET, we have the "Luck of the Irish" along for the ride again! Good to see you on the list Sean!


----------



## PaleRider

Sounds like fun but I have my own trip planed for May 2009 here's a couple pics for you to drool over:












Before









After

Have fun think of me in 2010


----------



## catfishhoge

Here is a link to our outfitter. Check them out and ask them anything you may want to know!

http://www.kabykabins.ca/


----------



## catfishhoge

Donna has contacted me via e-mail and indicated that the cost for us would be the same as this year. No increase!

$910 (canadian funds) per person with a $100 discount to Kids 16 and under and seniors 55 and older. These prices are listed on their website along with what would be included. Please go there and read about their sercives.


----------



## kumma

Can I come? I promise not to put anymore fish in my pocket. :bloos:


----------



## FIJI

If I GOTTA wear the tuna suit



You GOTTA pocket a perch or two


----------



## catfishhoge

Hey Craig........YES, you can come!


----------



## lb71fish

Hi everyone,
Put my name on the list maybe after I have been with everyone 3 times I'll
get a coolname like perchpockets.
LARRY


----------



## FIJI

we need a connection to the perch milking thread (24,000 + hits!)


----------



## catfishhoge

lb71fish said:


> Hi everyone,
> Put my name on the list maybe after I have been with everyone 3 times I'll
> get a coolname like perchpockets.
> LARRY



Hi Larry,

Glad to see you sign up again! Could ya do me a favor and maybe refhrase your last post? Something about it just dosen't seem right!:lol:


----------



## catfishhoge

We got it in first! Donna recieved our deposit and we are the first to fly!

Anyone wanting to join can get a $100 deposit to me and I will forward it on. That would lock in a seat with our group. 

So far we have seven who have commited to go.

Brooky Dan; Fiji; Bowhuntingrules; Trout time; Lb71fish; Catfishhoge; 

Our seventh is a good friend and fisherman, related to Brooky Dan. He resides in southern Indiana and loves to hunt for crappie! Very good character and all around nice guy. Never been on a fly-in trip and would like to give it a try. His only question was how much duct tape is used on the planes!

Say hello to Mark Walker everybody!


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok, so I forgot Perch Pockets in the last count! Sorry Craig!

We have 8 signed on.

Brooky Dan; Fiji; Bowhuntingrules; Trouttime; Kuma; Lb71fish; Mark Walker and myself.


----------



## catfishhoge

Anyone else interested? Lots of time to get in! If we get ten or more to go a name will be drawn and one lucky person will get a free trip from Kaby Kabins!

Don't forget, Passports will be required to cross the border.

Questions anyone?


----------



## eddiejohn4

Need to know the price, but thats my BD week so I am interested in doing something different this year


----------



## catfishhoge

catfishhoge said:


> Donna has contacted me via e-mail and indicated that the cost for us would be the same as this year. No increase!
> 
> $910 (canadian funds) per person with a $100 discount to Kids 16 and under and seniors 55 and older. These prices are listed on their website along with what would be included. Please go there and read about their sercives.


Other cost's would be for food, a night or two in a hotel and fuel to get up there.


----------



## catfishhoge

Bumping this to the top!

Any questions?


----------



## trouttime

catfishhoge said:


> Bumping this to the top!
> 
> Any questions?



How about a we bit o ice fishing? :idea:


----------



## BrookyDan

trouttime said:


> How about a we bit o ice fishing? :idea:


Luck of the Irish. Did you mean, how about a we bit of Guinnes??:lol:


----------



## trouttime

BrookyDan said:


> Luck of the Irish. Did you mean, how about a we bit of Guinnes??:lol:


Hey Dan, that too...keeps me warm while on the ice! :corkysm55


----------



## 1wildchild

I definately won't be able to make it this time. At least now Sean, you know your gear is safe!!! :lol: Have a wonderful time. I'd like to join you all on the ice this winter!


----------



## catfishhoge

Oh, thats just GREAT Barb..........now who is going to make the pancakes?:corkysm55

You will be missed!


----------



## 1wildchild

Let's see if my sister will send some! :lol:


----------



## BrookyDan

Yes Dan...I will make oatmeal cookies, chocolate chip and sugar cookies. Anything else? Ohhh err ahhhh ummm my sister will bake them, as I cannot cook at all...yeah that's the story! and no pancakes!!!:yikes:


----------



## trouttime

1wildchild said:


> I definately won't be able to make it this time. At least now Sean, you know your gear is safe!!! :lol: Have a wonderful time. I'd like to join you all on the ice this winter!


Hey Barb,
I am pretty sure the gear is safe! Aint Nobody getting at it but the fishes!  :lol: You will be missed, but you still havent mentioned if your "sister" will be joining us? Who is going to catch the biggest walleye? 

Hey Dan,
Any excavators in your "pond" up north? If not should be darn near close to good ice!


----------



## BrookyDan

*Hi Sean*
You were the captain of you boat, the man at the tiller. You had the winners of all the boats out of our crew. Barb (1wildchild) with her Walleye 23 long and Sean (Troutime) the Northern Pike 35 ¾ long. Barb let me know what you used, and the color.
You will be under presssure,but look out for the Luck of the Irish.
BrookyDan


----------



## BrookyDan

Hey guys it's only!!
From 12/14/2008 to 07/02/2009 is 200 days to O CANADA.
Get them fishing poles ready to go. Santa will bring some Hot-N-Tots.
They were the baits to use.Look forward to seening you guys.
See Ya


----------



## trouttime

BrookyDan said:


> Santa will bring some Hot-N-Tots.


Sweet! So Rick will be donning his Santa hat and be bringing Hot-N-Tots to all his "good" Kaby fishing buddies? :evil::lol:


----------



## FIJI

Here's my tacklebox.........Fill-r-Up !!!:evil:


----------



## ohrings

I was going up to Kaby for years and every year the fish count and size has been going down. I went to the fishing show in Novi, MI at the Expo center and scoped out EVERY lodge up in the Wawa to Nakin area. I stopped into Expeditiions North Lodge's booth and saw what they had to offer. You know, you can look at all the pictures of ALL the fish that others have caught and that doesn't mean a hill of beans. I got tired of the listening to not just Kaby but several other lodges or fish camps in the last 25 years telling me that "I should have been here last week"



Expeditions North was the first to tell me that if I didn't catch any fish, they would send one of their guys out to show me where"THEY" . The first day, we didn't have the greatest luck but we did manage to catch enough for dinner. The next day Mark (of of their super great guys) wnet out with us and showed a few spots and the three of us caught far more than I ever did at Kaby. Maybe in the next few days I'll post some pictures of sosme of the fish that my 7 year old grandson and I caught. For those that want to take a look at their website. They are located up in Nagagami lake just 15 minutes by plane from Hornpayne, only one hours drive away from Wawa


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> Here's my tacklebox.........Fill-r-Up !!!:evil:


:yikes: Umm...Nope!  :evilsmile :lol::lol:


----------



## catfishhoge

Sorry fellas, no santa hat here! Now that doesn't mean I wouldn't share if need be!

I was just looking at some of the pictures from past trips. Man what a place!


----------



## FIJI

looking forward to it


----------



## trouttime

catfishhoge said:


> Ok, I would like to suggest we meet on Saturday, May 2nd. That would leave us two month's untill take off.
> 
> Can I get a second on that?
> 
> Rick
> 
> Anyone with questions or interest can join us at the meeting!


Hey Rick,
Sorry can't make that one, will be camping at Shamrock Park on the St. Joe with my Dad and brother that weekend. We won't be able to switch it, my brother already bid for the time off.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

looks like a great trip... i'll start saving up and hopefully i'll be able to swing it next year!


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok, how does Saturday May 9th work?


----------



## trouttime

That will work for me Rick.


----------



## catfishhoge

Great, Satyurday May 9th good for everyone else?


----------



## catfishhoge

One of the fellas in our group has been hit by this economy, a job loss in the family has very much put his trip in jepordy. Looks like we may be down to seven.

Still plenty of time for others to join in. A meeting is planned for May 9th, I think it is a Big Boy (correct me of wrong) near the Bass Pro Shop. 9 am for a little breakfast, talk about the trip and then go shop a while!

Everyone is invited to the meeting. Bring your questions and we will try to answer them!

Rick


----------



## lb71fish

Hi everyone,
When we cross the border will a driver's license and birth certificate be sufficient or do we need to get a passport?
Larry


----------



## catfishhoge

Larry,

I am pretty sure a passport will be required. I can double check in the morning.


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok fella's, here is the detail's!

Meeting is set for;

May 9th at 9:00AM, Big Boy Resturant on Baldwin Rd near the Bass Pro Shop in Aburn Hills.

Who will be there? Anyone with intrest should join us for information about the trip. Or just stop in for some breakfast and a little BS!


----------



## trouttime

See you all there!


----------



## FIJI

but then again, things are minute-to-minute at work right now :sad:


----------



## BrookyDan

*I will be riding with Rick, Checking out his new truck. I will be guiding him so he knows how to get there by 9 O clock, to get his Breakfest .Looking foreword to seeing all you* *again. Remember its 62 days till we leave for* *O CANADA *


----------



## 1wildchild

Don't forget those "perchy colored" hot n tots. I hope you all have a great time! Rick I bet you can't wait for that LOOOONG drive while Dan sings O Canada to you!
I'll be thinking of you and wishin I was fishin!!!


----------



## catfishhoge

Barb,

You are right, I can't wait! At least he may know all the words by now! Hey, why don't you come on up and have breakfast with us. Then you could visit BPS again for a few summer needs!


----------



## FIJI

y'all should at least come out and join us for some Bfast, BSing and BassPro-ing !!

See you all in the am


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> y'all should at least come out and join us for some Bfast, BSing and BassPro-ing !!
> 
> See you all in the am


I hear FIJI (Mike) is buying! :evil: That is if you like a spider omelet.


----------



## catfishhoge

Saturday's meeting went well. A couple of the fellas didn't make it but we did get some issues handled. There is still room for more people to join in on this trip. If we get ten or more to go them our outfitter will draw one name and the lucky person will get their fee waved. Nothing like a free trip!

Sign up now or ask any querstions you may have!


----------



## trouttime

Thanks for breakfast FIJI (Mike) and no spiders...at least none that I have found yet!  :lol: 

If any of you are on the fence or have considered a "fly-in" trip these are a first class bunch of guys well...(excluding me of course), and a fantastic trip at an unbeatable price! Go for it you wont regret it and may become hooked like us regulars!

PS. Dan my man, I got your number, all of the items you were eyeballing in my cart went back as soon as you left and I picked up the "real" goods...game on brother!!!  :lol:

Rick, I will email you the color coded list later this week...can't wait guys!!!!


----------



## FIJI

..its OK. Sean fell for that "we're using a NEW fly in service this time" routine !! :evil: By the time he catches up to us at Kaby all the BIG fish will be caught


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> ..its OK. Sean fell for that "we're using a NEW fly in service this time" routine !! :evil: By the time he catches up to us at Kaby all the BIG fish will be caught


:lol:  Might be Big fish to you guys...who's boat has been sweeping the big fish pool?

Heck the way it stands just might be seven with me as the odd man out...

Who needs the 10 man free trip...mine will be paid for from the fish pool!   :evilsmile


----------



## BrookyDan

FIJI said:


> ..its OK. Sean fell for that "we're using a NEW fly in service this time" routine !! :evil: By the time he catches up to us at Kaby all the BIG fish will be caught


The old Wizard
Ya Sean I took a look into your cart and didnt anything that would catch a whopper.
I could not get you to tell about Ro Bo Hot-N-Tot Your secret bait.{The Color}
Thanks for breakfast FIJI (Mike) 
The Wizard knows all!! *Its 49 days till O CANADA *


----------



## catfishhoge

Well, it is getting down to the wire on betting deposit's in. Still time though!
Anyone interested? We have six or seven at this point. Need to get a head count nailed down soon in order to get the food we need on sale. My wife is great at getting things at great prices but not last minute (thanks dear)!

Post up any questions you may have!


----------



## FIJI

If not now.................................................. when ?



Promise you wont regret it.


Trust me. Life is short.ne_eye:


----------



## catfishhoge

Come on now people.......we have like 36 days untill takeoff. I need a roll call on who is planning on making the trip. I will be calling up for arrangements to stay in White River Ontario the night before we fly out.

Catfishhoge


----------



## FIJI

can we leave NOW ?


----------



## trouttime

FIJI said:


> can we leave NOW ?


 

AMEN brother...can't wait guys!

Hey Rick the list is on the way.


----------



## trouttime

Hey Guys,
Here is the detailed Grocery list:
This does not include Milk (we pick that up in White River I hope!) Let me know on the coffee We had 2 large cans that I think was enough. I really dont drink the stuffI am hyper enough!!! 
1- Lg. Honey baked spiral cut ham 10 lbs 
2- Lg. Cheerios and 1- Lg. Wheaties
24- Hot dogs & buns ( that will be 4 each personlunch and or dinner?)
5- Porterhouse steaks , 1- Rib eye for Craig ( It is actually possum)  if anyone has a special request please let me know
4- Packs Kielbasa 2 each
40- Eggs pre scrambled and in Ziploc bags (20 eggs each)
6- Pounds bacon ½ cooked in Ziploc bags (3 pounds each)
3- Packages heat & serve smokey links
4- Pounds ground round made into 12 patties - 12 buns
3- Lg. Loaves of Garlic bread
12- 15oz cans of sliced potatoes
1- Bag of potatoes
1- Sm. Bag onions
1- Sm. bottle of Honey
2- Boxes Betty Crocker Roasted Garlic potatoes
3- Boxes Minute rice
4- Loaves White bread
2- Loaves Wheat bread
1- Pack Pita bread
1- Lg. Boxes buttermilk pancake mix 
1- Lg. Bottles Syrup 
2- Lg. Boxes Drakes mix
6- Lbs Cheese assorted Colby, Muenster, Swiss
3- 28 oz cans Bushes baked beans
8- 15oz cans Stewed tomatoes
4- 15oz cans Green beans
2- 15oz cans Corn
2- Lg. cans Mushrooms
4- Fresh mushrooms
3- Lg. Bottles corn oil
2- Lg. Heads lettuce
5- Green peppers
16- Tomatoes
2- Lg. Italian dressing
1- Lg. Ranch dressing
3- Lg. Tubs butter
2- Lg. Peanut butter
2- Lg. Strawberry jelly
1- 3lb bottle of ketchup 
3- 10oz bottle Miracle whip 
2- 20oz bottle mustard
2- 5lbs sugar
2- 10oz bottles tartar sauce
1- lg. Box club crackers
2- 16oz Saltines 
1- 26ox salt 
1- 4oz garlic powder 
1- 4oz onion powder 
1- 4.5oz seasoned salt 
1- 1.75oz black pepper 
12- Cans frozen OJ
2- LG. Bottles lemon juice
2- Lg. Cans coffee
1- 50 count coffee filters
1- Box SOS pads
2- BBQ mitts
1- Each BBQ tongs, spatula, and fork
2- 25oz bottles dish soap 
2- 16oz bottles lava soap
1- Sm. Bag charcoal
1- Bottle lighter fluid
1- Pack fire starter sticks
6- Rolls paper towel 
300- Cheap paper plates (7 each per day they usually get doubled or tripled)
50- Good plastic plates (1 each per day)
100- Plastic spoons (2 each per day plus 16 for serving) 
100- Cheap plastic forks (2 each per day plus 16 for serving)
50- Good plastic forks (1 each per day plus 8 for serving)
100- Cheap plastic knives (2 each per day plus 16 for serving)
50- Good plastic knives (1 each per day plus 8 for serving)
75- 9oz plastic cups 
48- 16oz plastic cups 
2- 13x9x2 foil baking pans 
2- 14x10x2 7/8 foil baking pans 
2- 12 x 15yards tin foil 
1- 18 x 8 yards tin foil 
I will also be picking up bulk chips and munchies from GFS, please give me your input on cookies as we will not have woberful Barb baking them for us this trip.

Let me know what you all think, should we cut back on some stuff add other? This is the list from the last time for 6 people with 2 dinners omitted that we will have fish. Cant wait all won't be long now!!!!
PS. This is only a food listI did not prepare menus of any kind. :lol:


----------



## catfishhoge

Ok Folk's, I have rooms booked at the White River Motel!

At this point I have 5 confirmed and payed for fisherman. Still waiting to hear from Larry (lb71fish). Hope you are still planning on tagging along!

Anyone else that would like to go.....now is the time! I can get another room or two at this point. 

Questions anyone?


----------



## trouttime

catfishhoge said:


> Questions anyone?


Is it time to go yet?


----------



## BrookyDan

Its* 27* days till we head north .Yea old Trouttime is keeping tight lipped about the color he is planning to use. I will need to get a small bottle of vinegar. I need it to make sour milk pancakes. I have the color Hot-N-Tot needed for the big Walleye. I just got off the phone with Mark says he is so excited he can't not wait the 27 days to go!!! Sean The Wizard knows all!!


----------



## lb71fish

Hi everyone,
I couldn't make the breakfast as I was sitting in the emergency room. My
son got hit by a fork truck at his work. Thank the Lord he came out of it with only a might sore back,knee and wrist. I had another personnel problem that may had kept me from going but it looks like that has past also.
So Sean beware I still have my very rugged ragged warrior of a Hot- N-Tot
that caught me so many fish last year. Can't wait to go. As usual Sean has done a great job on getting the menu ready.
Larry


----------



## PaleRider

Just got back from our annual Walleye fishing trip and we killed them see post and pictures at Oakland County Hunt/Fish Club. Year after year it's the same lure same color that knocks them dead and the lure is a ...................well pm me if you really want to know as it's a BIG secret.


----------



## PaleRider

Secret revealed...........there is one man who is going to catch a lot of fish. 

Thanks for the PM FIJI


----------



## FIJI

:evil::evil::evil::evil:


----------



## FIJI

just for kicks I strolled the Gulp aisle at BP.
Most of that stuff looks pretty pathetic IMO. So....is it the actual Gulp baits ...or the "sauce" that actually works ?


----------



## FIJI

sending this from my laptop.....





I couldn't wait !!!











see you there


----------



## kumma

The only way you cant catch fish is if you dont get out of bed. :lol:

Mike I had pretty good luck with a red gulp crawler on a crawler harness. Might even try the gulp crawdads considering how red those suckers were in the bay south of windy point.

Larry make sure you hit those islands and rock ledges where we absolutly slayed the fish.

Have fun guys!


----------



## PaleRider

Thanks for the PM Rick.............Please remember to fish responsibly!


----------



## catfishhoge

Hey, no problem! 

What a network of people this web site has gotten together!


----------



## FIJI

I'm a basket case


----------



## trouttime

PaleRider said:


> Ya that's me petting a Pike........that is a pike right?
> 
> Have fun guys.


Thanks Russ, actually it looks more like a small Kaby walleye to me. 





Whit1 said:


> That I'll have to do. My buddy George and I can come along some year and counsel you young lads............:lol:


Thanks for the blessing Milt! You and George should join us you would have a blast, no crickets needed, oh and no counseling needed either we leave our insanity behind for this trip! 




FIJI said:


> I'm a basket case


Hey Mike, I hope that basket is at the end of the driveway at 6:30 am. sharp! :lol:

:woohoo1: 10 hours and we will be on the road...I can hear Dan singing already!! :coolgleam


----------



## BrookyDan

*O CANADA*
Were waiting for the truck.
We will see ya at the soo.


----------



## trouttime

BrookyDan said:


> *O CANADA*
> Were waiting for the truck.
> We will see ya at the soo.


Hey Dan,
See you gents in the Soo in 7 1/2 Hrs. Yea Baby!!!


----------



## FIJI

see ya in about :45


----------



## FIJI

The "Walleye Wizards" did it again

left my camera in Sean's truck so pics wont be posted until tommorrow

another trip for the record books


----------



## MiketheElder

I hope everybody took lots and lots of pictures. I miss Kaby Lake. Haven't been up there in several years.


----------



## 1wildchild

I thought about you guys every day! I hope I don't miss another oportunity to go, this time was bad enough! :lol:


----------



## Whit1

FIJI said:


> The "Walleye Wizards" did it again
> 
> left my camera in Sean's truck so pics wont be posted until tommorrow
> 
> another trip for the record books


Remember that this is a family orientated site so do censor the pix..................:lol:


----------



## mark walker

FIJI said:


> The "Walleye Wizards" did it again
> 
> left my camera in Sean's truck so pics wont be posted until tommorrow
> 
> another trip for the record books


Boy what a trip !
I miss it already:sad:
A great bunch of guys.


----------



## catfishhoge

Mike, you are right, we sure did do it again!

What a trip this was. There were quite a few "firsts" on this one. For me the best was catching "cisco" from the dock one evening using small tube jigs under a float loaded with a mayfly. Our outfitter recently purchassed a new smoker and offered to smoke them up for us. We had them for dinner with cheese and crackers one night! They were great!

Then, after Larry caught our biggest pike of the trip off the dock, 44 inches, the cisco moved on! It must have had them schooled up in close, along with the abundance of mayflies!

Oh yea, Larry caught this 44 inch pike on his black and blue lizzard, 10 lb test with no leader!
I didn't know you could hear someone yelling from the dock while sitting in the cabin, "SEAN, I NEED A NET MAN"! HAHAHA.....here is to you mister pike master general! 

SAAAALLLUTE:coolgleam


----------



## lb71fish

Rick let us not forget who caught the largest walleye. How could we forget at every opportunity a cry of how big was it was answered 24 and 3/4 inches! 

However, I must salute the cook master even more. A hearty thanx goes out to the cook, (mentionable honors goes out to Dan for the the delicious pancake breakfast). :corkysm55

Who could forget the fighting words of Mike IT'S JUST A F$*@^@G PIKE! 

Mark if you want every color of Hot n Tot you better start saving your pennies between the current colors and all the colors on Ebay it should easily cost you the price of the trip. :yikes:

I wonder if our friend the bear who just happened to stroll into camp and walk just below the porch is still with us. Tat was a big big bear. :tdo12:

Sean again thanx for the help in netting that pike. :help:

A little more on the big pike. After I yelled for a net man I bet 3/4's of all the guests watched that pike clear water at least 3 times. 

If you remember the pocket Popeill fisherman advertisement and wonder if it truly works
just ask Mark to show you the picture of his perch he caught with it off the dock. :lol:

Maybe in 2011 I can catch that same fish again and get another salute from Rick. :fish2:

Hope this sparks everyones interest to join us in 2011. :evil:

Larry


----------



## FIJI

...they ARE "just" pike ya know :evil:


I pick up my camera tomorrow and will post pics when I get back into town on Mon


----------



## Ranger Ray

this thread needs pictures!


----------



## BrookyDan

FIJI said:


> ...they ARE "just" pike ya know :evil:
> 
> 
> I pick up my camera tomorrow and will post pics when I get back into town on Mon



Thats a real pike. Larry is a real pike man. 44" long 16 1/2 lbs.


----------



## BrookyDan

Hi Guys
It was one good trip. I am all ready thinking about the next time which we have reserved for the first flight in.*2011* around July If any of you have any questions feel free to contact any of the guys.It Would be good to have 10 or more or the trip as one gets to go for free.
The old Wizard
It would be nice to be able to post photo's in the thread :evil:


----------



## 1wildchild

I sure hope to be on that next trip. Now come on guys, I need to see some pics!


----------



## 1wildchild

Way to go!


----------



## MiketheElder

You guys have been back for a week and still no pictures!!!!!!!!! Are you punishing us for not joining you this year? No stories, no razzing, no nothing. :sad:


----------



## PaleRider

So far sounds pretty boring.............................:evilsmile


----------



## FIJI

got my camera back.........but now the patch cord is AWOL :sad:

as soon as I can find a replacement I'll post some good shots !


----------



## PaleRider

Hey FIJI how did that secret bait work for you?


----------



## FIJI

it worked.....just FINE tyvm !!1


----------



## BrookyDan

PaleRider said:


> Hey FIJI how did that secret bait work for you?


You have to know FIJI ! He knows more secret baits and hidden places where the Walleye hang out. He even hangs out in the cabin in his DoRag for the 4th of July.

Mike is on the dock with bunch of good eating Walleyes









Mark is fishing of the dock with his pocket Popeill fisherman.









Mark catches a Northern.









Sean is doing his usuall with a Walleye.










Walleye going back for a swim till 2011









Larry has a large Sisco?(White Fish).









Rick has a new Photo.








The whole Gang.









The old Wizard 
I believe I can now get the photo's in right.


----------



## catfishhoge

Good job Dan,

I believe Larry has a "White Fish" not if the "Cisco" variety.


----------



## FIJI

its *NOT A _______ PIKE !!!*


----------



## 1wildchild

Is that store bought cookies I see in the background? Now I know you missed me! :lol:


----------



## BrookyDan

1wildchild said:


> Is that store bought cookies I see in the background? Now I know you missed me! :lol:


Right you are!! We should have kept them hidden,:yikes:but we did not know you could bake cookes,you said your sister could bake them.:evilsmile


----------



## 1wildchild

I guess the cat is out of the bag! Yes, I can bake cookies AND clean fish. It's just so much more fun watching someone else do it! :evil:

More pictures please.


----------



## FIJI

...for a replacement cord to arrive for my camera :sad:


----------



## tbbassdaddy

How about some lies, mishaps and stories then???
tb


----------



## FIJI

the gang at the waterfall










He's got "THAT LOOK" again !









shore lunch









Sean had a lil buddy come visit


----------



## FIJI

Note how high the deck is off the ground (this'll be important for THE BEAR story)









This was under my window :yikes: 









The 2009 Gang









(part of) The haul


----------



## PaleRider

Now that's more like it........Great Pictures.......but I know there's more.

So who would like to tell us the "Bear story".

And whats up with that lawn at camp looks like a country club to me. :lol:

Hot Dogs at a shore lunch? I thought you went fishing. :evilsmile


----------



## kumma

So how many bears did your hosts dispatch this time? I always laugh when I remember stewart looking at me and say "no, we dont eat dump bears"

Larry I can sympathize, there's never anyone around to get a net. Nice pike, looks like it was a great trip guys. I was hoping to join you guys again but that pic of rick with a knife is making me think twice. :lol:


----------



## 1wildchild

FIJI! What did you have going on that that big ole bear dropped a dollar at your window? :lol::lol::evilsmile


----------



## FIJI

Lets just say the bear ONLY left a dime under Sean's window !!! :yikes::evil:


----------

